# Spec Ops compete for Families of Fallen



## Ravage (May 16, 2008)

http://sinepari.soc.mil/News/2008/May/SP-080516-02.html

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. (Sine Pari, May 16, 2008) –   Special operations forces from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment and 5th Special Forces Group competed in a 3-Gun Match here, on May 3, 2008, to benefit the Families of Fallen Night Stalkers (FoFNS) organization.

“This event was an opportunity to test our shooting skills, build camaraderie among SOF brethren at Fort Campbell, have a little fun and support the Families of Fallen Night Stalkers organization,” said Night Stalker Will Ellison.  

The 44 active duty SOF Warriors put their shooting skills to the test at seven different stages. Competitors used a rifle, pistol, shotgun or combination of the weapons depending on the stage design.  

“Each station requires shooters to use their tactical and cognitive skills,” explained Ellison.  

 A unique aspect of this tournament was the variety of military occupational specialties represented.   

“In addition to operators, representatives from our psychologist, legal, chemical, communications, medical and aviation offices competed,” said Night Stalker Nick Carper.

Claiming the top spot was Night Stalker pilot Tony Ely with an overall score of 538.96 points out of a possible 700. Ellison came in second with 520.29 points and Green Beret Aaron Valevich took third with 500.16 points. 

This is Ely’s second consecutive win at the shoot. He has been competing competitively in 3-gun competitions for about 10 years.

“It was a great day of competition among special operators,” he said.  “It’s good defending my title for the second year in a row and keeping it in the 160th.” 








> Night Stalker legal non-commissioned officer in charge Staff Sgt. Kevin Conley, negotiates one of the stages of the match. (Photo by Kimberly T. Laudano, 160th Public Affairs)









> Families of Fallen Night Stalkers President Leslie Ponder (right) accepts a donation check from Night Stalker competitor Will Ellison during the competition concluding ceremonies.
> (160th Courtesy Photo)


----------



## 10th Albatross (May 17, 2008)

How the hell did a pilot beat out an operator?  That guy is going to be the butt of so many jokes.

That is a good thing to do though, I would like to get involved in some military charity things.  Need to start looking around.


----------



## Swill (May 17, 2008)

10th Albatross said:


> How the hell did a pilot beat out an operator?



Whatever, dude. Night Stalkers are commandoes that just happen to know how to fly.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 17, 2008)

10th Albatross said:


> How the hell did a pilot beat out an operator?  That guy is going to be the butt of so many jokes...





> This is Ely’s second consecutive win at the shoot. He has been competing competitively in 3-gun competitions for about *10 years*.



Thats how...  3-gun is a different animal than combat shooting.  While 3-gunning can make you a better shooter, good shooters dont necessarily do well at 3-gun competitions.

Congrats to Tony Ely and to the Foundation.

Crip


----------



## 10th Albatross (May 17, 2008)

Swill said:


> Whatever, dude. Night Stalkers are commandoes that just happen to know how to fly.



This guy is an exception to the rule.  If we are talking gun time then the operator will have hundreds of hours more that this guy.  This guy has been doing comp's for a while though.  Good stuff.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 17, 2008)

Swill said:


> ...Night Stalkers are commandos that just happen to know how to fly.



Not to mince words but, I would be more careful with my selection of words when making comparisons in the future.  While they are outstanding warriors and the world's best pilots, they are hardly commandos.

10th Albatross:  Your assumptions are off base as well.  Stick to what you know, not what you have heard; its more credible.

Crip


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Thats how...  3-gun is a different animal than combat shooting.  While 3-gunning can make you a better shooter, good shooters dont necessarily do well at 3-gun competitions.
> 
> Congrats to Tony Ely and to the Foundation.
> 
> Crip



You are on the mark as usual my friend. I really owe you a beer or two.


----------



## 10th Albatross (May 18, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Not to mince words but, I would be more careful with my selection of words when making comparisons in the future.  While they are outstanding warriors and the world's best pilots, they are hardly commandos.
> 
> 10th Albatross:  Your assumptions are off base as well.  Stick to what you know, not what you have heard; its more credible.
> 
> Crip



Not trying to stir up the shyte here, but what assumption? The assumption that an SF guy is going to have more weapons time than a pilot?  You were an SF guy, you think that the guys at 160th were getting more gun time than you?


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2008)

This was a 3-gun match. The only trigger time that matters is under the rules that are covered by the match. If this were an IPSC/ USPSA match then the weapons involved were probably very different than what an ODA or the 160th use. I've shot IPSC and I've done my obligatory range time with the Mil. the two are completely, night and day, different animals. 

None of us however know what the rules were.

The soldier that won has done this for 10 years. I'd bet his trigger time goes back further than that. Also, no one here knows what he does with his time off. The same for second place. And third. And fourth....

The man won. Period. His job has nothing to do with it. The men he beat? Their jobs don't matter either. That don't factor into this. Being an SF soldier is more than being a great shooter. Being a Nightstalker is more than knowing how to fly anywhere in the world +/- 30 seconds.

Scoreboard. Don't get wrapped around who has what MOS.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 18, 2008)

10th Albatross said:


> Not trying to stir up the shyte here, but what assumption? The assumption that an SF guy is going to have more weapons time than a pilot?  You were an SF guy, you think that the guys at 160th were getting more gun time than you?



FF covered it.

Thanks Brother.

Crip


----------



## 10th Albatross (May 18, 2008)

I am with you on the 3 gun match, I understand why he won.  Just a bit of confusion.


----------



## pardus (May 18, 2008)

10th Albatross said:


> Just a bit of confusion.



Welcome to the internets  lol


----------



## Swill (May 18, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Not to mince words but, I would be more careful with my selection of words when making comparisons in the future.




It was a joke. I don't really think they are commandoes who just happen to know how to fly. Hence the smiley. I'll spell it out next time.


----------



## pardus (May 18, 2008)

Swill said:


> It was a joke. I don't really think they are commandoes who just happen to know how to fly. Hence the smiley. I'll spell it out next time.



It was just too subtle for the Neanderthals of the site ;)


----------



## Snowbird (May 24, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Being an SF soldier is more than being a great shooter. Being a Nightstalker is more than knowing how to fly anywhere in the world +/- 30 seconds.




Werd.:cool:


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 24, 2008)

Funny funny thing. Lot's of SF guys go to flight school at Rucker to BECOME 160 pilots.....ie....former 'operators'....

To say he won as a Night Stalker is in keeping with the cameraderie of the unit....not saying a GB/NS won....just sayin...

Not knowing the guy who won's background is irrelevant. Dinging the 'operator' is irrelevant. A great shooter won a tough competition and made his unit proud.

Congrats. Punto.

Fukn internet..:doh:


----------



## Ravage (May 24, 2008)

Everybody knows that US SOF are just there to get transported by the 160th :cool:


----------

